# Shifted at 5k RPM



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

Today I got a little carried away and shifted at about 5000 RPM and almost immediately I smelled a burning smell. I know that it is probably coming from the clutch, but I continued to drive and it shifted and drove fine. How serious is this? Should I be worried since it continued to drive fine? thanks


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I have hit the rev limiter before and have shifted close to 6000 anytime I am stepping into it. Unless you were riding the clutch all the way to 5000 it was not the clutch IMO


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

I guess that I have been riding the clutch somewhat, now that I am aware I will stop, but since the car only has 1000miles on I couldnt have done too much damage, right?


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

No I would not think so. My car has just over 5000 miles and at the beginning there were some smells by I just thought it was part of the break in. No smells now. I have driven manual cars for 12 years so I didn't ride the clutch on my cruze to smell those smells.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rule of thumb with a stick shift - your foot either needs to be completely off the clutch (not touching the pedal) or on the clutch all the way to the floor. Anything in between and you'll dramatically shorten the life of your clutch.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's normal to smell a bit of clutch during the first few thousand miles. 

More importantly, did the transmission grind on the 1-2 shift?


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

> Rule of thumb with a stick shift - your foot either needs to be completely off the clutch (not touching the pedal) or on the clutch all the way to the floor. Anything in between and you'll dramatically shorten the life of your clutch.


Yep, this is my first Stick shift, got the car about 2 months ago. I was purposefully slipping/riding the clutch to better control the jerking forward(1K miles). I guess I learned the hard way, and I am hoping I have not caused too much damage. I have drove the car since, and used the clutch correctly. Fully to the floor, or not touched at all. Car still seems to shift fine(still alitlle smell, only driven about 10 miles), so I shouldn't be concerned? Just continue driving correctly and should be g2g?


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

> More importantly, did the transmission grind on the 1-2 shift?


Actually, I have read about this grind on this forum, but have never felt this myself. I am going to change the OEM Tranny Fluid to Amsoil Syncromesh, A buddy of mine that works at Chevy Dealership gave me their instructions on how to change the fluid, and theirs states to replace the drain plug. It is a note and everything. I have read the how to on this site and nothing was stated on replacing the plug.Any ideas on why Chevy says this? I love the cruze and I guess I am just a little paranoid that i may have ruined the clutch, but I just need to relax because it seems/shifts ok.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BrianMac said:


> Actually, I have read about this grind on this forum, but have never felt this myself. I am going to change the OEM Tranny Fluid to Amsoil Syncromesh, A buddy of mine that works at Chevy Dealership gave me their instructions on how to change the fluid, and theirs states to replace the drain plug. It is a note and everything. I have read the how to on this site and nothing was stated on replacing the plug.Any ideas on why Chevy says this? I love the cruze and I guess I am just a little paranoid that i may have ruined the clutch, but I just need to relax because it seems/shifts ok.


I didn't replace my drain plug when I changed my fluid.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I think they say to replace the plug since on cars in salt environments the plug can get corroded to uselessness. I've re-used the plug on my Cruze twice, and it's worked out just fine. Then again, I have a full engine shield, not the hacked/revised one that GM recalled.


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

I guess my true question is should I be concerned that I may have damaged my clutch since I smelled that burning smell, and rode my clutch some, but my car continues to drive ok? Should I even get the car looked at?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BrianMac said:


> I guess my true question is should I be concerned that I may have damaged my clutch since I smelled that burning smell, and rode my clutch some, but my car continues to drive ok? Should I even get the car looked at?


It'll be fine. Everyone that drives a manual has abused/burnt a clutch at some point.

If you continue to smell something other than the new car burning plastic smell from the exhaust components, take it into the dealer. Otherwise, don't worry about it and just get to know the car a little better.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Clutches always smell the first time you get them hot. It's normal.


----------

